# Can ratties have nectarines?



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Can ratties have nectarines?


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Yup, mine just had some the other day. Just try and cut off the part of the fruit that's been in contact with the pit, and don't give them any of the peel.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine had a bit and loved 'em.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd be careful with giving boys too much citrus, but a little might be okay... Girls... that's different...


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Forensic said:


> I'd be careful with giving boys too much citrus, but a little might be okay... Girls... that's different...


You're thinking of tangerines. Nectarines are a stone fruit, like peaches. In fact, they are peaches, just without fuzz on the skin.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ha! Until you said that, I was also thinking of the orangey fruit, instead of the peachy one.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

JulesMichy said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be careful with giving boys too much citrus, but a little might be okay... Girls... that's different...
> ...


... D'oh, I was! Almost argued with you too, even though I love nectarines and know they're peaches! :lol: Gosh, I need my brain examined some days...


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm glad someone brought it up. I was thinking so hard about this today, hahaha.


----------

